# *info please*



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

some time in the near future, i am wanting to set up a 10 gallon tank. something small to go in the bedroom. i was looking online to get some ideas of small schooling fish and found a golden lyretail panchax killifish. ohhhh myyyyy goddd!!!! they are sooo pretty. well now i need some info. any experiances you have, and/or any suggestions on feeding and careing. i have soft water with a ph 6.8 this is spost to be ideal. also alittle mixed info so any help will be wonderfull( on ideal temp i read 65f to 73f or 73f to 82f which is it?) do they need a heater or not. like always thank you for any advise you give. i really do appreciate it alot!!!! (smile)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I read somewhere that killifish live a short life. I don't know much bout them. I think they are the fish they use for that funny little "best fish friend" thing. Dunno know if they are the same type.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats what i was reading to but if i remember right it was a different type. the lyretails life span is 3 years (i think?).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are thousands of species of killies...right now my fiance and i are keeping several species....
one of them is orange australe..

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_q38Yf-hl1...4/OY38rvB83vs/s1600/A.+australe+orange+-1.jpg

another is the pseudoepiplatys annulatus or clown killie...tiny little rascals.....

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=clow...&tbnw=196&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0

go to www.aquabid.com ......look in the killie section...most commonly you buy the eggs and hatch them yourself....you will need very small foods for fry...

there are very few killies that live for more than 2 or 3 years.....most only live for 6-9 months...there a few that are ready to spawn by the time they are 3 weeks old...some eggs hatch in 7 days...some in 9 months........
killies are awesome little fish...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats it the orange australe. oh my the r sooo pretty. how many could be kept in a 10gallon safely? hatching them would be very interesting. my daughter and i would love to watch them grow.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea i was reading that they live in places where the water drys up and the eggs will hatch when the water returns. is this right? if so, it is just amazing to me. but such a shame a fish sooo colorfull only living for a short period of time.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> thats it the orange australe. oh my the r sooo pretty. how many could be kept in a 10gallon safely? hatching them would be very interesting. my daughter and i would love to watch them grow.


1.5 gallon per fish. I suggest you do, maybe 8. Depending on their size, maybe more...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

very interesting zd....how long have you been keeping killies ? do you just keep them or do you breed them ?
australes are mop spawners...we make floating mops out of green yarn and corks or piecrs of styro rod....collect eggs once a week..eggs are put in a petri dish with acriflavin and will start hatching within the next week or so...killies are perpetual spawners..meaning that they spawn almost every day..they like temps in the low to mid 70's.......
most killies live in very small pools and die when the dry season hits and their pools dry up..the eggs lay in the mud and hatch when the rains return..the eggs will hatch within 48 hours... 
i found 50 eggs in aquabid for about $25.00 shipped..

i advise to not look at killies...you will want them all...many breeders keep pairs or trios or breeding groups..and most are kept in small tanks 2 1/2-5 gallons or plastic shoeboxes..

i just bought a friends fishroom and almost all of the fish are killies..some are quite rare...will be sorting them and selling some of the stock....will have a list sometime in the next week or so..


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

***will be sorting them and selling some of the stock***



That what he thinks........


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok here goes the carpayment money!!! lol im going to go get a tank!!!!!!! ive gottn hooked!!! lol jp bout car payment money!!!! well since a 5 gall will be ok ill get one of those....... do i put the filter in my 20 gall and let run for 2-3 weeks?? then add some of my water from 20 gall( as long as parasits are gone) for just let it cycle with fresh water doing the fishless cycle way? maybe by the end of next month tank will be up and ready!!!!! what yall think??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just get some stability to cycle


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

stupid question but is that like the benifital bacteria they sell at the fish store??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...seachem stability works pretty good...set up the tank...light.. heater..sponge filter.. a good tight fitting lid...killies are not called carpet bling without just cause...maybe some java moss..and a spawning mop...
add the stability...add a fish...or 2...tank should be cycled within a week or so.....


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats what im talking about!!! lol i love discriptions!!! lol!!! thanks loha!! wow i thought it would take longer for cycling!! i think my beginner title is showing!!!!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I see Amelia has developed MTS very quickly. No cure for it either!!

Loha, I am using Stability just now to cycle a new 10 gallon tank along with some media from a 5 gallon and i am surprised that I am on day 6 and am still showing 1.5 ammonia as well as 3 nitrites.
Now to be fair the ammonia never got above 2 but all I have in the tank is 3 baby danios and 2 bettas so it is not as if the load is high. They are on reduced rations. I added the media because i was getting nowhere with the Stability.
As you may remember I have had stunning success with it in the past but for the last couple of years it has not worked as well as it used to. LFS- privatley owned- says oh well the formula has been changed again. I don't know if that is true or not but the product is not nearly as good as it once was.
Also I find that Prime seems to have changed. At one point it had a sulphur smell and now it smells like rotting squirrels. I though the first bottle I opened had gone rancid so I returned it to the store and they replaced it but it smells the same. Not all changes are positive.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol i thought i was feeling somthing coming on!!! lol... ive noticed a sticky smell with my prime too.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

This is probablly a stupid question, but what si MTS? are they those little things i see in petsmarts tanks sometimes...lol im confused. I never have bad prblems with my watr and such.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

multipal tank syndrome- where i want more and more tanks. atlease i hope thats what MTS is!!! lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...MTS = multiple tank syndrome...i no longer have it....ok..i lied...but right now i have no idea how many tanks i have..especially since i just bought my buddy's fishroom..
if i told you how i cycled my tanks there would be wailing and the gnashing of teeth ; screams of anguish and threats of death...so just keep up with the stability and a fish or 2...you aren't going to put much of a bioload in there anyhow...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ohhhh to have a fish room......(day dreaming)...............
........(more dd).........(sigh)...... my that was a good dream!!!! i have a new goal in like!!!!!! fish room!!!!!!!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Amelia Just remember the hydro bill and water bill that goes with the extra tanks and it MAY keep you grounded. Some folk on the forum raise fish "professionally" to sell


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my tank count is probably over 100 or so...but not many are set up yet..we are waiting til we move..so only running about 25 tanks at the moment....i don't sell many fish anymore...mostly just foods....my electric bill usually runs about $250-$350 a month..water is about $100 a month and gas about $100 in the summer and $200 in winter....and i average about $300-$700 each time i order foods...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW......... WOW............WOW......
ok maybe not a room but a closet!!!!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

MTS you are thinking of ZD is "Malaysian trumpet snails"


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I was going to say: MTS = 2 things. 1. Multiple Tank Syndrome (good MTS) and 2. Malaysian Trumpet Snails (evil MTS).


----------

